# Visa Category vs Attestation vs non-attestation



## newbee800 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi All,

Very good forum and a lot of useful information here- cheers to all the posters.

I have been made a job offer which i have accepted and signed the contract.

since the job is a senior exec they need a degree and i dont have one, so the plan with the HR is to apply for a visa which doesnt require a degree or needs any sort of attestation!

can someone please verify if this is the case where a visa/residence/labour card can be processed for low skill job titles without any attestation. and what sort of documents would be required?

To make matters worse my A level certificate doesnt have my surname listed!!! but my passport does? would this cause any issue? i do have professional certifications not from school or uni but private institutions with the correct name.

Please advice!

Much appreciated!


----------



## asmeeraboo (Aug 4, 2016)

Without attested documents you cannot be issued with a labour card. 
Without a labour card/ labour approval you will not be able to get residency/ a residency visa. 

The only way that your employer would remotely be able to circumvent this process is if he was the "Minister of Labor" (and I know for a fact that not even the Minister can or would by-pass the system), or if they imported you to work as a company driver, domestic servant or unskilled construction laborer!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

asmeeraboo said:


> Without attested documents you cannot be issued with a labour card.
> Without a labour card/ labour approval you will not be able to get residency/ a residency visa.
> 
> The only way that your employer would remotely be able to circumvent this process is if he was the "Minister of Labor" (and I know for a fact that not even the Minister can or would by-pass the system), or if they imported you to work as a company driver, domestic servant or unskilled construction laborer!


You are totally incorrect!

To the OP - without an attested degree, your visa will simply be "clerk" or "sales" - without a manager title on the visa.
This does not stop you having manager on your business cards or limit what the company will pay you.
It can mean problems if you need to visit some GCC countries for business (Saudi, for instance) - as you would need a manager title on your UAE visa to get a business visa for Saudi Arabia,


----------



## newbee800 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the info mate, just to clarify

Do i have to attest anything at all for my visa/residence/labor card? based on clerk visa or sales visa

Like i said my school certificate has only my first & middle name! i didn't bother amending it as i never thought i would need it, but now it has come back to bite me. But my passport has my first middle and last name listed.

According to HR they are planning on bypassing the attestation process as per clerk or sales job title- is this a valid statement, or do you still need some sort of paperwork apart from the degree to be attested to process visa for clerk or sales to get the work permit residence 7 labour card?

I am in a right pickle as i have issued notice to my current employer and my landlord and time is ticking away as i only have a few weeks to go.

where can i find a official statement for the requirements of clerk/sales visa?

Thanks again.



Stevesolar said:


> You are totally incorrect!
> 
> To the OP - without an attested degree, your visa will simply be "clerk" or "sales" - without a manager title on the visa.
> This does not stop you having manager on your business cards or limit what the company will pay you.
> It can mean problems if you need to visit some GCC countries for business (Saudi, for instance) - as you would need a manager title on your UAE visa to get a business visa for Saudi Arabia,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You won't need any attested documents for a non-managerial visa - simply a copy of your passport.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## newbee800 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks Steve, thats brilliant! but is there any way i can find this out officially from any authorities in Dubai?



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You won't need any attested documents for a non-managerial visa - simply a copy of your passport.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## Navavi005 (Aug 16, 2016)

How much day it takes for processing a visa after submitting labor contract form ?

Sent from my GT-S7582 using Tapatalk


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

newbee800 said:


> Thanks Steve, thats brilliant! but is there any way i can find this out officially from any authorities in Dubai?


Doubt that you'll find that anywhere online, but I can confirm what Stevesolar has said (from personal experience) - Managerial positions without degree are possible (and quite common) I'm actually down as an Archive Clerk 

Only downside that has impacted on me (and can't really complain) is that the company cannot get a visa for me to go to KSA - boo (not).


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Doubt that you'll find that anywhere online, but I can confirm what Stevesolar has said (from personal experience) - Managerial positions without degree are possible (and quite common) I'm actually down as an Archive Clerk
> 
> Only downside that has impacted on me (and can't really complain) is that the company cannot get a visa for me to go to KSA - boo (not).


Yes I've done the same for myself and 2 other colleagues, with variations of 'supervisor' on the 3 visas, no attestation required. The designations the company can choose from for an employee without degree are all determined/listed somewhere by MOL or freezone authority.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Senior executive gets an offer but doesnt have any qualifications other than secondary qualifications - well thats pretty unusual for Dubai. I've come across a lot of specialist subject matter experts with 'time on the job' experience but never a senior exec .... but good luck with your new employer.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

My business card has had director on it for years despite no degree and operations supervisor on DXB visa, its common enough although more so in private companies - government in Abu Dhabi for example insist on degree or masters etc depending on seniority, that's one reason they use sub contractors..


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

Forms

Hi 

As other mentioned , Yes it is very much possible to get a senior position without the need of getting educational documents attested.

Pls see attached a list of those categories from DWC web page and this is same for all the free zones and inland companies.. It gives all the Job titles( for Visa) , codes and whether a attested degree is required or not.

* Click the link and then go to' JOB DIRECTORY LINK"


----------



## Taim00r (Oct 30, 2016)

For all managerial positions attestation is required as per the link, if i get a Supervisor Visa can i sponsor my family ?


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

As long as you fulfill the requirements for a family visa i.e salary and accommodation, you can sponsor your family


----------

